# Point at Poipu sales office will be converted back to 3 bdrm



## youppi (Jul 16, 2021)

Somebody told me today that the sales office currently in the ocean front room 6-402 at Point of Poipu resort will be converted back to a 3 bdrm by Hilton (he didn't know the timeframe).

He didn't know if Hilton will put all 52 weeks of this 3 bdrm in the Hawaii Collection or if Hilton will sell those 52 weeks as week and put them in the Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC doesn't have any resorts on Kauai). 

Also, he told me that Michael O. Hilton (https://www.hiltonfoundation.org/people/michael-o-hilton) was at Point at Poipu yesterday to visit the resort.

Anybody has heard those stories to validate them ?


----------



## dayooper (Jul 16, 2021)

youppi said:


> Also, he told me that Michael O. Hilton (https://www.hiltonfoundation.org/people/michael-o-hilton) was at Point at Poipu yesterday to visit the resort.



From the bio you linked:



> Currently serving as Senior Vice President, Construction and Design Project Management for Hilton Grand Vacations (HGV), Hilton is responsible for the overall management of HGV capital projects, as well as budgeting, planning, design and construction for all HGV-branded properties.



Looks like they are starting to plan the upgrades of the DRI properties.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 16, 2021)

Question ? So have the merge been approve (voted on) between DRI & HGV ?


----------



## dayooper (Jul 16, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Question ? So have the merge been approve (voted on) between DRI & HGV ?



The proxies need to be returned buy July 28. While I don’t think you will hear anything until then, it might be a foregone conclusion.  Even after the official announcement, I think it will be awhile before we hear of any changes to either system or any type of cross booking ability.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 17, 2021)

dayooper said:


> The proxies need to be returned buy July 28. While I don’t think you will hear anything until then, it might be a foregone conclusion.  Even after the official announcement, I think it will be awhile before we hear of any changes to either system or any type of cross booking ability.



Think in terms of years, not months, if ever. 

I’m sure Hilton is wanting to get out ahead of final vote tally so they can hit the ground running. I would imagine the Hawaiian properties would be a priority since Hawaii sells well in the Asian market as well as the US market.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 17, 2021)

youppi said:


> Somebody told me today that the sales office currently in the ocean front room 6-402 at Point of Poipu resort will be converted back to a 3 bdrm by Hilton (he didn't know the timeframe).
> 
> He didn't know if Hilton will put all 52 weeks of this 3 bdrm in the Hawaii Collection or if Hilton will sell those 52 weeks as week and put them in the Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC doesn't have any resorts on Kauai).
> 
> ...



Interesting chart. Curious why Worldmark/Wyndham was not included.


----------



## youppi (Jul 17, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Interesting chart. Curious why Worldmark/Wyndham was not included.


Yes they are. Travel+ Leisure is Wyndham, Worldmark, Shell Vacation Club, ...








						Strange bedfellows: Why Wyndham Acquired and Became "Travel & Leisure"
					

Seriously? Wyndham buys T + L Magazine from the largest magazine operator in the USA.



					beatofhawaii.com
				











						Travel + Leisure Co.
					






					www.travelandleisureco.com


----------



## artringwald (Jul 18, 2021)

There's a 3 bedroom you can book for next July.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 3, 2021)

youppi said:


> He didn't know if Hilton will put all 52 weeks of this 3 bdrm in the Hawaii Collection or if Hilton will sell those 52 weeks as week and put them in the Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC doesn't have any resorts on Kauai).


Nit - units are sold for only 51 weeks.  One week per year is reserved for maintenance.  

Also, the base ownership structure at the resort is that each unit was carved into 52 one-week intervals (but only 51 weeks were sold) so all usage rights flow back to one-week intervals.  

Then, there are only two 3-bedroom units at the resort, and Unit 6-404 was entirely sold as fixed week, fixed unit.  That's going to make it tricky to offer the other unit as anything other than fixed week units.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 11, 2021)

In our Owners Update meeting yesterday, our "Counselor" said that sales would be moving out of both units they have been occupying on 4th floor of building 6 - the 3-bedroom unit and the adjacent two bedroom. 

That was a decision made by Hilton.  Hilton apparently plans to construct a new sales center located closer to the lobby area.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 11, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> In our Owners Update meeting yesterday, our "Counselor" said that sales would be moving out of both units they have been occupying on 4th floor of building 6 - the 3-bedroom unit and the adjacent two bedroom.
> 
> That was a decision made by Hilton.  Hilton apparently plans to construct a new sales center located closer to the lobby area.


Did you get any other useful info at the update?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 11, 2021)

artringwald said:


> Did you get any other useful info at the update?


It's the thread on the sale to Hilton.








						Any new info regarding DRI sale to Hilton?
					

So, does Mark Wang work for HVAC?  Who is David Katz?  I’m a little confused with this message.  Did someone gather this info and post it here or did Katz or Wang weigh in here on TUG?   First, its HGV or HGVC, not HVAC.  Let me make it really simple.  These excerpts were from the online meeting...




					tugbbs.com


----------

